# memorial day smoke (qview)



## cwalk (May 27, 2013)

1369673753387.jpg



__ cwalk
__ May 27, 2013





Happy Memorial day guys, today is the mayden voyage on my new old country pecos smoker. So far she purring like à kitten. Temps holding steady and meat is tasting good. Will post pics later













IMAG0519.jpg



__ cwalk
__ May 27, 2013


















IMAG0518.jpg



__ cwalk
__ May 27, 2013


----------



## cwalk (May 27, 2013)

1369673826290.jpg



__ cwalk
__ May 27, 2013







Goin good


----------



## rdknb (May 27, 2013)

Man that is one full smoker


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 27, 2013)

I love a full Smoker:













FOOD I HAVE COOKED - ANYTHING 002.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ May 2, 2013


















FOOD I HAVE COOKED - ANYTHING 003.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Apr 9, 2013


















FOOD I HAVE COOKED - ANYTHING 004.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Apr 7, 2013


















Betty 004.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Nov 1, 2012






I too enjoy a beautiful site like that . . .

Have a good day and . . .


----------



## cwalk (May 27, 2013)

I too love a full smoker, all the meat in thr having a nice gathering. Partying with each other, touching and agreeing


----------



## seenred (May 27, 2013)

Looking good so far, Cwalk!  Keep that Qview coming!

Red


----------



## cwalk (May 27, 2013)

IMAG0524.jpg



__ cwalk
__ May 27, 2013







That jacket is coming along on the Chickn


----------

